# ISPC3: SSL-Zertifikat nach Webserver-Umzug einbinden?



## GrafPorno (13. Sep. 2011)

Moin,

ich möchte einen SSL-Webserver auf unseren ISPConfig-Server umziehen. Der Zugriff auf https://... funktioniert mit einem selbst erzeugten Zertifikat auch ohne Probleme. 
Kann ich das vorhandene "echte" Zertifikat auch benutzen? Falls ja, wie?

thnx


----------



## ufreier (14. Sep. 2011)

Hi,

habe exakt die gleich Fragestellung. Ich habe hier einen private Key, ein gültiges SSL Zertifikat (StartCom Class2) und das zugehörige intermediate Cert/Zwischenzertifikat. Und ISPConfig hat die Eingabefelder SSL Request, SSL Zertifikat und SSL Bundle. Wie muss ich das jetzt richtig verteilen? In der Doku habe ich dazu nichts gefunden.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## mare (14. Sep. 2011)

Zitat von ufreier:


> In der Doku habe ich dazu nichts gefunden.


Dann hast du nicht richtig gelesen *duck*

steht Step by Step beschrieben drin.

Einfach die Zertis auf Fileebene austauschen und zusätzlich die neuen Dateb in den Weboberfläche eintragen.


----------



## GrafPorno (14. Sep. 2011)

Also, ich habe aber auch nichts gefunden. Auf welchen Seite soll das denn genau stehen?


----------



## mare (14. Sep. 2011)

5.4.1 How Do I Import An Existing SSL Certificate Into A Web Site That Was Created Later In ISPConfig?

Seite 252 in der Howto Version vom 12.12.2010


----------



## ufreier (14. Sep. 2011)

*SSLCertificateChainFile?*



> Dann hast du nicht richtig gelesen *duck*


Womit Du dann eindeutig Recht hast, sorry war mein Fehler! 

Allerdings fehlt mir immer noch die Möglichkeit, das intermediate Cert unterzubringen (-> SSLCertificateChainFile). Das wird sonst ziemlich happig, nahezu alle CAs (Geotrust zwar erst letztes Jahr aber immerhin) sind auf diese Variante umgestiegen, die zweifellos Vorteile bietet. Aber ohne die indermediates einbinden zu können werden die meisten Browser recht maulig.

BTW was lustiges: sucht man im Forum nach SSLCertificateChainFile:



> Die folgenden Wörter sind sehr allgemein und wurden in der Suchanfrage ignoriert : SSLCertificateChainFile


Na, ich weiß ja nicht ...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## mare (14. Sep. 2011)

Das kannst du bei Bundle eintragen.


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2011)

> Allerdings fehlt mir immer noch die Möglichkeit, das intermediate Cert unterzubringen (-> SSLCertificateChainFile). Das wird sonst ziemlich happig, nahezu alle CAs (Geotrust zwar erst letztes Jahr aber immerhin) sind auf diese Variante umgestiegen, die zweifellos Vorteile bietet. Aber ohne die indermediates einbinden zu können werden die meisten Browser recht maulig.


Wieso das, dafür gibt es doch ein Feld auf dem SSL Reiter. Einfach das Bundle Zertifikat dort rein kopieren und als Aktion save certificate auswählen.


----------



## ufreier (14. Sep. 2011)

besten Dank, probiere ich gleich mal aus! 'Bundle' hat mir nur in dem Zusammenhang nichts gesagt, ich kannte den Begriff nicht.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## GrafPorno (14. Sep. 2011)

Zitat von mare:


> 5.4.1 How Do I Import An Existing SSL Certificate Into A Web Site That Was Created Later In ISPConfig?
> 
> Seite 252 in der Howto Version vom 12.12.2010


Danke, ich hatte nur bei "Site -> SSL" nachgesehen.

Nun habe ich das nach Anleitung gemacht - bekomme aber immer noch einen Fehler: "(Fehlercode: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)"

Was kann das denn noch sein?


----------



## ufreier (14. Sep. 2011)

hast Du eine exklusive IP für die Site ausgewählt?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## GrafPorno (14. Sep. 2011)

Ich habe den csr nochmal ausgelesen und dabei gesehen, die OU nicht gepasst hat. Jetzt funkionierts.

thnx


----------

